# Lavadora LG 6 kilos



## jelect (May 26, 2015)

Saludos a todos

Tengo un problema con una lavadora LG  , cuando termina de lavar (primero cargo el agua en forma normal) se supone que toca el centrifugado , pero empieza nuevamente a cargar agua , hasta desbordar la lavadora. Hay que apagarla y elejir centrifugado para que empieze este proceso (que se realiza de esta forma en modo normal).

El modelo es WF-6746TPP.

Otra cosa , existen 2 bombas de agua con electroiman que son identicas , puedo cambiar una por la otra (agua fria y agua caliente)

Muchas gracias de antemano por su ayuda ...


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (May 26, 2015)

Hola, lo que comentas no son bombas, sino electroválvulas, empieza revisando el o los sensores de nivel de carga.


----------



## pandacba (May 26, 2015)

primero que nada si eso que llamas bombas de agua estan en parte posterior superior, no son bobmas son valvulas electricas, que permiten el ingreso de auga cuando se necesita.
vos decis que se para vuelve a cargar agua hasta desbordarse, te pregunto cuano inicia el ciclo, carga el agua, cort en forma normal???


----------



## Bleny (May 26, 2015)

Lo mas probable que tengas un fallo en el presostato mira que el tubo de este no este atascado ni tenga fugas de aire, comprueba también que las electro válvulas funcionen bien y no se queden atacadas si sigue cargando agua incluso con la lavadora desenchufada es que la electro válvula esta atascada


----------



## pandacba (May 26, 2015)

Por ese motivo pregunte si falla en la carga inicial si no lo hace como parece ser el caso ya que  hace el lavado la falla no seria el presostato, y también puede que no tenga presostao y si control de nivel de agua que funciona de otra manera


----------



## jelect (May 26, 2015)

Hola   Gracias por sus respuestas.

Efectivamente , al iniciar el lavado carga todo en forma normal.

cuando se supone que ha eliminado ya el agua y va  a pasar a centrifugar , aparece el problema. Empieza a cargar agua como en el inicio  del lavado.

Tengo que apagarlo y programar el centrifugado forzado , alli si continua en forma normal.

Que es eso del preostato? Tienen alguna foto?

Muchas gracias

nota.-  Limpie las electro valvulas son como pequenos motores verdad en forma cilindrica y tiene un filtro en la entrada del agua el cual limpie del sarro. Hay dos ,una para el agua fria  que es el que uso y otra que no tengo conectada , que es para agua caliente se supone;  Una pregunta puedo intercambiarlas?  El hecho es que el agua si ingresa a la lavadora  en forma normal !!!! y de igual manera se expulsa el agua. Bleny Cuando esta apagada  no carga mas el agua


----------



## Bleny (May 26, 2015)

El presostato tiene esta forma pero depende del modelo, pon en google imagenes  presostato de lavadora saldrán muchos


----------



## jelect (May 26, 2015)

Voy a  desarmar la lavadora  , apagandola y limpiando el preostato primero , y probare , ya les aviso .

Muchas gracias  Bleny


----------



## pandacba (May 26, 2015)

no, no son como motores a pesar de ser cilindricas, trabajan axialmente desplanzando un perno que actua sobre el cierre, normalmene estan cerradas gracias a la accíón de un resorte, cuando se energiza el electroiman vence la ressitencia del resorte y permite que el vastago se levante permitiendo el paso del agua,
En otras palabras un soleoide es un electroiman que en este caso es alterna (AC)

En este caso no es el presostato, ya que si fallara, también lo haria en el inicio cuando realiza la carga, peron en este caso no falla ya que cuando esta lleno envia la señal, se desactiva la electrovalvula, y comienza el lavado... al pasar esto que cuentas el problema debe estr en el programador, es digital o mecaánico??? podes poner unas fotos del modelo?*
NOTA!!* El presostato no se puede limpiar es una unidad sellada y si intentas habrirla la dañaras en forma permanente, lee lo que puse no es ese el problema!! y peor si lleva sensor de nivel de agua, si lo dañas y no se consigue el mismo tendras un buen dolor de cabeza y tu lavadora inutilzada


----------



## jelect (May 26, 2015)

Es esta lavadora


----------



## Bleny (May 26, 2015)

Pero si dice que se le desborda es por que el presostato no esta haciendo su función tendría de encenderse la bomba de desague por exceso de agua


----------



## pandacba (May 26, 2015)

Si fueras como tu dices, cuando inicia no pasaria a lavado, el ciclo al comenzar es llenado cuando el presostato o el sensor detectan el nivel cortan el ingrso de agua y encinede el modor en el modo lavado, es decir funciona, si estuviera dañado como tu dices se rebalsarian y no iniciaria el lavado, pero si lo hace, entonces no es problema del presostato o sensor ya que corta inicaia el lavado, el problema viene luego que la bomba desagota, vacia el depostito, en lugar de esperar unos momentoe e iniciar el centrifugado, comienza a ingresar agua ya en este punto algo esta mal porque no deberia ingresar agua, y como en ese punto no esta programado ingreso de agua y corte no actua el cierre y por eso se rebalsa es un problema del programador,

Ese lavarropa debajo del frente esta la placa inmpresa que esta rodeada por abajo y arriba con una capa de caucho siliconado transparente para proteger de la humedad y la mayoria llevaban sensor de nivel de agua y no presostato, no es lo mismo uno que el otro el primero el diafragama actua sobre un swich (o dos o tres en caso de dos y tres niveles) en cambio el sensor es un elemento que tiene tres contactos entre los extremos se encuentra una bobina y entre los extremos de esta un capacitor de cada lado que se unen en el pin central formando parte de un sistema oscilador y de acuerdo al desplazamiento de un nucleo por el diafragma varia la permeabilidad y por ende la frecuencia, de esa manera conrola el nivel de agua en base a volumen de la misma


----------



## Bleny (May 27, 2015)

Yo el que conocía era el del tipo switch que es el que esta habitualmente en las de carga frontal ya que la que siempre me ha tocada reparar , y no el electrónico,cada día se aprende algo 

pero entonces el fallo tiene de ser en la placa, o algún conector que haga mal contacto o un cable roto revisa conectores y cables, ya descartado todo lo demás, centrate en la placa


----------



## jelect (May 27, 2015)

Amigos muchas gracias por su interés

Podría ser la bendita electrovalvula intercambiado por el que no esta en uso? Para descartar.

Como reviso entonces la programación?

Existe algún modo de test, como en las impresoras?

Desarmo el panel de botones de mando?

Tengo que cambiar el sensor? Que 
menciona pandacb

Como ven soy nuevo en lavadoras, pero ensamblo pcs.

Gracias a Uds. Estoy aprendiendo sobre lavadoras.

Saludos


----------



## pandacba (May 27, 2015)

Tampoco es la electrovalvula, ya que si fuera ella, te haria ese problema al comienzo y no lo hace, si es el programador, poco podes hacer no te quedaria otra que cambiarlo


----------



## Bleny (May 27, 2015)

Yo siempre digo lo de comprobar los cables por que tengo una lavadora que siempre se reiniciaba o saltaba hacia atrás en un en un bucle sin fin, ya al principio después de revisar casi todo pensaba que era la placa , hasta que pregunte el pecio de esta unos 80€ , revise hasta la ultima pieza y al final el era un maldito cable del conector del motor , por eso digo mejor revisar todo antes de cambiar nada sobretodo si es cara la pieza, manías miás


----------



## jelect (May 28, 2015)

Un favor tienen alguna imagen de ese programador como llama pandacba

O es un sensor? no se lo que es

Tampoco me respondieron si las electrovalvulas puedo intercambiarlas? 

Pido la respuesta a estas intorrengaentes con mucha humildad 

Muchas gracias

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 28, 2015)

http://www.preciolandia.com/pe/tarjetas-memorias-lavadoras-todas-las-ma-6o3o39-a.html

Podés intercambiar las electroválvulas.


----------



## Bleny (May 28, 2015)

El programador es si era analógica, pero lo que controla tu lavadora es un placa electrónica 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,  
si las electrovalvulas son y iguales si las puedes intercambiar pero que sentido tiene si no fallan


----------



## Meta (May 28, 2015)

Hola:

Las nuevas lavadoras parece que llevan Preostato, en realidad sensor de presión y aquí lo explica su funcionamiento interno.






Fuente:
http://www.proyectoelectronico.com/medidores/sensor-presion-nivel-agua-presostato.html

Pare resolver el problema de lo que te pasa, he vaciado en la parte de abajo de la lavadora, quitando la tapa un filtro. Cuidado porque habrá agua que mojarás todo el suelo, no olvidar poner un bote pequeño.

Otro método que he resuelto el problema sin quitar filtro, es coger el tubo del preostato, soplarlo a pleno pulmón, mantener el aire que has sop`lado doblando la manguera un poco y ponerlo en el preostato otra vez y vuelta a funcionar. Haz ese tipo de pruebas y nos cuenta.

Saludos.


----------



## pandacba (May 28, 2015)

Las lavadoras clásicas  y algunas nuevas llevan presostatos, este aparecio primero en el mercado ya que se epezaron a utilzar antes de que la electrónica llegara a las maquinas de lavar, el control de nivel es más moderno y aparece con la incorporación de electrónica a estas máquinas.

Y seguis errado ya que si el problema fuera ese, no inciaria el lavado nunca ya te lo indique pero parece que no has leido.
Te vuelvo a explicar al iniciar el proceso ingresa agua  hasta que el elemento sensor ya sea un presostato o un indicador de nivel de agua le informen al micro que se alcanzo el nivel, este corta la señal a la electrovalvula y tras una pausa arranca el motro en el modo de lavado y tu lavarropas hasta aca funciona perfectamente, lo cual indica que el problema no esta alli

Eso que has puesto *no es un preostato*, eso es un indicador de nivle de agua.
Los presostatos tienen swichs(llaves) que conmutan a diferentes nivel de presión en los escalonados o al nivel fijado en los de uno y dos swich, es decir un presostato trabaja en el modo on/off

Un indicador de nivel de agua produce una oscilación variable proporcional al nivel de agua, ya se cuando esta vacío o lleno   siempre hay oscilación, lo que varia es la frecuencia, el micro viene en su programación tarado para que x frecuencia sea  tanque vacio y xt, frecuencia sea tanque lleno y e el medio una gama infinita de niveles, 

En un presostato el micro lee un estado digital , alto o bajo 
En indicador de nivel de agua mide frecuencia y contrasta con una tabla interna

Son sistemas totalmente diferentes e incompatiles entre si

Te lo digo no porque se me ocurre, tenemos un anexo desde hace años ques se dedica a lavarropas y a la reparacion de placas para terceros y realizamos algunos kits universales para el reemplazo del programador mecánico


----------



## Meta (May 28, 2015)

Buenas:

Exacto, no se llama preostato, no se como se llama, lo llaman *sensor de presión*.

Saludos.


----------



## pandacba (May 28, 2015)

ya lo dije varias veces, "*Sensor de nivel de agua*"


----------

